# My Bike Has Been Stolen HELP NEEDED



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2020)

My Trek Madone 3.5 has been stolen from St Ebbes in Oxford city centre between 10:30 and 10:45 this morning. I’m on my wife’s phone so I haven’t got any pictures with me but if you search for me and Trek Madone 3.5 on this site you will find some. It’s a black, red and white 2012 model with RS-81 wheelset and brand new full Ultegra.

Please share on all your social media and cycle sites. Reward for safe return of my unique bike.

More information and pictures to come. Thanks for your help.


----------



## vickster (1 Feb 2020)




----------



## tom73 (1 Feb 2020)

Good luck finding it.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2020)

That's a bummer


----------



## furball (1 Feb 2020)

Hope you get it back and the thieving scumbag is caught.


----------



## C R (1 Feb 2020)

Good luck on your search.


----------



## gaijintendo (1 Feb 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2020)

bummer!! Are you insured?


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2020)

Here is the latest clearest photo I have of it.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> bummer!! Are you insured?


no


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2020)




----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Feb 2020)

I really hope it gets recovered unharmed, that's a terrible thing to go through. It's a gorgeous bike too.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Feb 2020)




----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2020)

So, I'm home now. The fragrant Mrs P and I rode to Oxford locked our bikes together, popped into the Westgate Centre, 15/20 minutes later mine was gone, hers was not taken, they took the lock, which is odd, I have the key. Its been reported to police, there is a camera nearby which they might investigate. I have logged it as stolen on Bike Register. Other than trawling the sites I'm not sure there is anything else I can do.

I'd be very grateful if you could share with your networks and Keep 'em Peeled.


----------



## Drago (1 Feb 2020)

Scumbags


----------



## vickster (1 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> no


Oh. Not even home contents


----------



## Mrs M (1 Feb 2020)

Really sorry to hear this.
Hope you get it back in good nick.
Sickening!


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2020)

vickster said:


> Oh. Not even home contents


Possibly, haven't checked


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2020)

Stolen form here.


----------



## Oxford Dave (1 Feb 2020)

I'll keep my eyes open in this corner of Oxfordshire. Bad news, nowhere is safe these days.
BTW, I asked about insurance at our local A Plan (my wife works there) and was told that our house insurance covers bicycles up to £500.00 in value, more than that and they need a separate policy.


----------



## Smudge (1 Feb 2020)

Thieving maggots, i hope karma catches up with them. Its infuriating that you have to risk having your bike stolen every time you lock it up somewhere. 
What lock did they get through ?


----------



## roadrash (1 Feb 2020)

Thieving B@st@rds, hope it is returned


----------



## Mrs M (1 Feb 2020)

Check gumtree and farcebook
Most eejits posting won’t know the spec and value of your bike
Hope bike is returned and perps brought to justice


----------



## sleuthey (1 Feb 2020)

Please do tell us what lock you were using so we know what to avoid buying!


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Feb 2020)

Fortunately I've never had a bike stolen, but it once happened with a car I owned. That awful feeling of stunned disbelief when you come back to where you left it to find it gone has to be experienced to be believed.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2020)

Great put the thread where no one will see it.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2020)

sleuthey said:


> Please do tell us what lock you were using so we know what to avoid buying!


Don’t know the make, thick cable and padlock.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Feb 2020)

Barstewards. Hope you get it back.


----------



## Gunk (1 Feb 2020)

Sorry to hear that, hope you get it back. I’m surprised you don’t use the Westgate Cyclehub, it’s free and far more secure

https://westgateoxford.co.uk/cycle-hub


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope you get it back. I’m surprised you don’t use the Westgate Cyclehub, it’s free and far more secure
> 
> https://westgateoxford.co.uk/cycle-hub


I’ve never heard of it.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2020)

I’m bloody gutted about losing this bike, I’ve ridden it around New York, Cape Town, around various parts of France including up the Champs-Élysées and around the Arc de Triomphe, I’ve ridden around Berlin, four Ride London Surrey 100’s, Luxembourg, From Paris to London and raised thousands for charities along the way. I’m thoroughly and abjectly farking pissed off.


----------



## Gunk (1 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve never heard of it.



You have now!


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

Oh man, that's just rotten...


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Feb 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I really hope it gets recovered unharmed, that's a terrible thing to go through. It's a gorgeous bike too.



Sadly, recovery is highly unlikely. That was a targeted attack, the thief was probably already loitering nearby watching the bike racks when the bike was left there. 



EltonFrog said:


> locked our bikes together, popped into the Westgate Centre, 15/20 minutes later mine was gone, hers was not taken, they took the lock, which is odd



Your bike was the one the thief wanted. Wife's bike probably worth considerably less money. Thief probably on foot and rode it away, so they could only take the one. More profit in yours, so they took that and left the other one. Lock taken so no possibility of leaving forensic evidence from handling, plus it gives them a couple of minutes extra getaway time while you stand and scratch your head and ask "did I really park it in this position or not?"



Mrs M said:


> Most eejits posting won’t know the spec and value of your bike
> Hope bike is returned and perps brought to justice



They'll know the value, and they'll probably have other stolen bikes too, which means they can mix and match a few parts like wheels & saddle to disguise it before selling it on. It might not reappear on the market immediately either.
When I bought one of my secondhand old Raleighs over a year ago, the seller had a second bike (a cheap Apollo hybrid) which nobody bid on. That unsold one only reappeared a few months ago, and this time it did sell (not for much though!). Bikes are not hard to store and if someone has some space, then a stolen bike may not appear for sale until months later, when the victim has replaced the bike and is no longer actively monitoring sales sites.


----------



## Randomnerd (2 Feb 2020)

Sorry to hear about this. Sadly, Skip is right. These amoeba are full-time bike thieves. Oxford is ranked high for thefts, and they would’ve been waiting and watching for a good bike. They steal to order. Lots of bikes parked together helps disguise their activity. Two gold standard locks and insurance is only way to go in this miserably greedy country, but is still no deterrent to a determined thief. Hope you can let it go, learn and move on: karma will sort it eventually. Best wishes


----------



## johnnyb47 (2 Feb 2020)

Thieving Bar stewards. 
You must be feeling gutted. Let's hope it get spotted by someone here.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Feb 2020)

Thanks for your thoughts folks, what would’ve helpful is if you could put it in your search lists for eBay and other online sale media. 

Things that might help you recognise the bike. 

Shimano RS81 wheels
Brooks Swift Saddle with titanium rails.
New Full Ultegra Group set, ( original bike came with 105) 
Ortleib Pod saddle bag. 
black with red dot bar tap


----------



## johnnyb47 (2 Feb 2020)

Just been scouting through the classifieds but no luck. A thief will no doubt not put it up for sale on the Internet, as they will know it would be the first place yoi would look. If they did, it would be done a good few weeks later when the dust as settled down.
Fortunately though your bike is distinctive and would stand out against the mainstream if you where to spot it.
All best and don't give up on it. You never know, it may well turn up one of these days buddy


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2020)

I'm not a great Social Media user but I've posted where I can.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not a great Social Media user but I've posted where I can.


Much appreciated, one never knows who’s looking.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Much appreciated, one never knows who’s looking.



No worries, BTW I realise that I clicked "Like" by mistake on the "Your ride today" thread which must have seemed a bit heartless, sorry about that.


----------



## Vantage (3 Feb 2020)

sleuthey said:


> Please do tell us what lock you were using so we know what to avoid buying!



No such thing as a safe lock. The best you can do is buy a lock that meets the insurance requirements and hope for the best. 
My sympathies for your loss @EltonFrog. 
Been through it too many times myself. Its horrible.


----------



## Tom B (3 Feb 2020)

There is a tool you can use that auto monitors the likes of eBay etc and send you email alerts.

I've known people identify bikes, months and years later when they get readvertised. By which point they've often changed hands several times, had new parts added and stuff removed and become subject to an interpleader.

Recording the serial number stamped in the frame is always a winner in these circumstances.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m bloody gutted about losing this bike, I’ve ridden it around New York, Cape Town, around various parts of France including up the Champs-Élysées and around the Arc de Triomphe, I’ve ridden around Berlin, four Ride London Surrey 100’s, Luxembourg, From Paris to London and raised thousands for charities along the way. I’m thoroughly and abjectly farking pissed off.



This is what really hurts. It's not just a machine, it feels like your memories have been stolen too.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2020)

Tom B said:


> There is a tool you can use that auto monitors the likes of eBay etc and send you email alerts.
> 
> I've known people identify bikes, months and years later when they get readvertised. By which point they've often changed hands several times, had new parts added and stuff removed and become subject to an interpleader.
> 
> Recording the serial number stamped in the frame is always a winner in these circumstances.



yes, doing/done both those things.

police told me yesterday that 90% of reported bike crimes to Thames Valley Police the owners do not know/have the frame number.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> This is what really hurts. It's not just a machine, it feels like your memories have been stolen too.



true, that and some may recall the comedy shenanigans I had when I recently up graded all the components in October/ November last year.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m bloody gutted about losing this bike, I’ve ridden it around New York, Cape Town, around various parts of France including up the Champs-Élysées and around the Arc de Triomphe, I’ve ridden around Berlin, four Ride London Surrey 100’s, Luxembourg, From Paris to London and raised thousands for charities along the way. I’m thoroughly and abjectly farking pissed off.



And three FNRttC to Whitstable on it.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Feb 2020)

I have put a plastic wrapped card with my mobile number in the seat tube.

That would help win an argument over the ownership of the bike if it is stolen, disguised, and spotted being sold.

Always assuming I could retrieve the card, but I reckon it would be possible to hoik it out somehow.

I also have a record of the frame number, but only because I needed it for a warranty claim.


----------



## Gunk (3 Feb 2020)

Did you register it on the bike register?


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

List it in www.stolen-bikes.co.uk and similar.

Good luck


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> Did you register it on the cycle register?


No point doing that until it's nick unless you want to be on a "burglar's shopping list" but no harm listing it now.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2020)

I have just spotted this thread so I didn't know the meaning of bike shopping !
I saw an episode of Caught on Camera where a bike thief cut through a thick cable lock with a hacksaw in seconds ! I didn't know they were that vulnerable !
When I used to leave my bike at the railway station I used to remove the front wheel and lock it with the frame at the back . I felt that if anyone was going to steal it I was going to make them work for it !
I hope that your bike will be found soon .


----------



## Phaeton (3 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> police told me yesterday that 90% of reported bike crimes to Thames Valley Police the owners do not know/have the frame number.


I'm surprised it's that low


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I saw an episode of Caught on Camera where a bike thief cut through a thick cable lock with a hacksaw in seconds ! I didn't know they were that vulnerable !


I think it must have been an especially shoot one to be done like that but cables are not strong enough for most cities IMO. A 12mm hardened D lock is the minimum, 16mm better but heavier. And check the hardening by trying to scratch it with a file because some idiots still sell D locks made of cheese. Conceal the branding just in case someone discovers a flaw in that model, plus it makes it look older, like you've used it a while without it being defeated. Proper lock the bike, with the D filled up with parking stand, frame and wheel. A cable (12mm braid of braids rope at least) is OK for the front wheel (replaceable if nicked and not worth a thief's time when there is usually someone with a worse cable lock as security for a whole bike) but I have an alarm on mine anyway. And always at least comply with your insurer's requirements if you expect them to pay out. I go further because I dislike walking or taxiing home.</braindump>

There's a list of locks that work on LFGSS but you may not need something quite as tough outside London.


----------



## newfhouse (3 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> And three FNRttC to Whitstable on it.


Yeah, but you’ve had some fun times too, haven’t you?


----------



## sleuthey (3 Feb 2020)

Vantage said:


> No such thing as a safe lock.



Yes there is:


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2020)

Gunk said:


> Did you register it on the bike register?





mjr said:


> List it in www.stolen-bikes.co.uk and similar.
> 
> Good luck



yup done that.

the Fragrant MrsP and I are currently back at the scene of the crime and have put up 25 posters offering a reward for the return of the bike.








Probably a futile exercise but one never knows.


----------



## Tom B (3 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> yes, doing/done both those things.
> 
> police told me yesterday that 90% of reported bike crimes to Thames Valley Police the owners do not know/have the frame number.




IMX more like 99.9%. can't ever recall anyone knowing it. I can remember countless ringing up and saying they've seen a bloke on eBay selling a the same Apollo elcommono ABC 1 with different seat, pedals, lights, wheels, grips and bars. But it must be theirs cos it's got scratches on the bar plugs. They then wonder why doors can't be kicked off to reunite them with what must obviously be theirs

Record them all on https://www.immobilise.com/
Along with IMEI numbers


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

Tom B said:


> Record them all on https://www.immobilise.com/
> Along with IMEI numbers


Bikes don't have IMEI numbers!

Immobilise is the one that published lists of everyone's stuff. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30686697


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Bikes don't have IMEI numbers!
> 
> Immobilise is the one that published lists of everyone's stuff. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30686697


That is very old news though. 2015.


----------



## mjr (3 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> That is very old news though. 2015.


The two in charge back then have just taken control again. Feel free to bet your valuables they'll do better now, if you want. I won't. https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/03794898/officers


----------



## Tom B (3 Feb 2020)

mjr said:


> Bikes don't have IMEI numbers!
> 
> Immobilise is the one that published lists of everyone's stuff. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30686697



No they have serial numbers and can also be recorded and shown atolen along with alsorts of things on bikes that do have imei and serials. 

My Garmin is currently on there shown stolen along with my lost mobile.

Mobiles at least can be searched through PNC.


I have to say that's the first time I've heard about that dataleak. It beats writing it on a bit of paper that could equally be lost or destroyed... Or indeed found by a naer do well.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2020)

Police called yesterday, no CCTV working in that area.

The Fragrant MrsP and put 25 posters offering a reward for return of bike.

I’ve been searching several times a day on various sites to see if it comes up.

I’ve emailed 30 bike shops / Sellers to alert them about the theft.


----------



## sleuthey (8 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Police called yesterday, no CCTV working in that area.
> 
> The Fragrant MrsP and put 25 posters offering a reward for return of bike.
> 
> ...


Assume you have seen these 2 adds and it's not yours with wheels saddle etc changed?

ps://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mens-road-bike-56cm-trek-madone-three-one/1365433382?utm_source=com.google.android.apps.docs&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114099371231


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2020)

sleuthey said:


> Assume you have seen these 2 adds and it's not yours with wheels saddle etc changed?
> 
> ps://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mens-road-bike-56cm-trek-madone-three-one/1365433382?utm_source=com.google.android.apps.docs&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114099371231



thanks for the links, I had seen the eBay one, but not the gumtree ad, that bike is a slightly different colour scheme to mine and it’s a 3.1, mine is a 3.5. I really appreciate you bringing them to my attention though.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Police called yesterday, no CCTV working in that area.
> 
> The Fragrant MrsP and put 25 posters offering a reward for return of bike.
> 
> ...



Good effort with the posters/emails.

I know you will get limited help from the coppers, but they will be impressed that you are prepared to put in some graft yourself.

If you speak again, I would certainly drop what you've done into the conversation.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (9 Feb 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Good effort with the posters/emails.
> 
> I know you will get limited help from the coppers, but they will be impressed that you are prepared to put in some graft yourself.
> 
> If you speak again, I would certainly drop what you've done into the conversation.


sorry to hear about this.....do you know who the theif/s are?
Where abouts do you live EltonFrog....My bike hs never been stolen, and i sometimes leave my bike outside shops without a padlock, and always been worried that it might be stolen. Thanks for letting us know...i will know not to let my bike alone by shops.


----------



## HMS_Dave (9 Feb 2020)

Sorry to hear this. Ive done extensive research on bike locks and NOTHING is 100% but cable bike locks are TERRIBLE. Extremely susceptible to hard attacks with seconds of force. A chap here tests such things. Quite shocking. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9BU-Wjgs-U
You can just see how easy it is. Thief pretends to tie his shoelace, whilst cutting through the cable with a cheap tool and away he goes... I really hope you get lucky and see your lovely bike again...


----------



## johnnyb47 (9 Feb 2020)

That guy in the YouTube clip sounds like Darren Alff from the Bicycle touring pro vlogs


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Feb 2020)

There is an urban legend that bikes stolen from Oxford are resold in Cambridge and vice-versa. Whatever the truth, it's a huge criminal operation there, although SO managed to leave a half decent bike at the station overnight for 3 months without it ever being stolen (I did swap all the QRs for allen key skewers, added a datatag and she used a decent D lock).

Sadly, I doubt you'll see it again 🙁


----------



## FrankCrank (11 Feb 2020)

Sorry to hear of your stolen bike Carl, hope you can recover it somehow. My folding bike was stolen in Reading town centre a few months back, bought it for fifty quid, gotta wonder what these plebs make from it? Yours obviously had a greater value, and mostly sentimental, but that means nothing to them. Oxford does have a reputation, and on my many visits there I notice the vast majority of bikes are clunkers, for obvious reasons. Like I say, hope you get lucky.....


----------



## Tom B (13 Feb 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> , gotta wonder what these plebs make from it?



If it's a bottom of the pond drug user theyl be looking for £10 for a bag of heroin or a rock of crack, £20 for a bit of both on a good day.

Occasionally you get some people who fancy themselves as bike experts (they're not) and will strip down bikes and mix and match components to make two or more crap bikes. They'll then try to flog on to mates etc for a few bob more.

There are of course others who are more organised and discerning but I've not really come across them. 

If I was a bike thief I'd just look on Strava... The number of people who don't have privacy zones set is amazing. There is a guy near me with 3k of mountain bike and a similar value road bike and you can track him down to the garden shed.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2020)

As interesting and informative as all these theories are, and I realise that I am not likely to see my bike again,I was sort of hoping that folks up and down the county would keep an eye out for the bike, like for instance sharing with their various social media groups, saving it in their search profiles on eBay and other online market places. You never know, you might find it. If you have / are already doing that, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Tom B (13 Feb 2020)

Don't give up hope... I've known people get bikes back after years.


----------



## Brandane (15 Feb 2020)

Tom B said:


> Don't give up hope... I've known people get bikes back after years.


. 
Sorry to be brutal, but..... would you really want it back after years, or even months, or weeks for that matter, in the wrong hands? 
I've only ever had one bike stolen, and it was recovered after about 6 months in a second hand shop in Edinburgh (the days before ebay). It had been trashed. I fixed it up; but it was never the same bike again.


----------

